# Firefox: Open Multiple Websites With ONE Click!



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a small tutorial which I wrote by putting together some tips from Mozilla’s knowledge base. It takes only a couple of minutes and saves a lot of your valuable time.

Suppose you have 5-6 or more websites that you visit when you fire up your browser. What you’d normally do is that you would open a new tab manually for each site, then type in the address/select from your bookmarks. Pretty tedious, eh? In this tutorial, we’ll see how we can get Firefox to do the boring stuff for you. All you need to do is tweak a few settings, after which you can open tabs for all your must-visit-daily websites with ONE click. Sounds good? Let’s get our hands dirty, then.

Read It HERE!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice, and very well illustrated.
Dare I say, Chrome/ium makes it easier and intuitive.
*www.jpeghoster.com/images/40981484081099061162_thumb.jpg


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds good... Thanks.... Surely i will try it


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey nice trick...
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2010)

just add the bunch of websites to a folder in bookmarks toolbar.

right click and select open all in tabs 



_


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ That's 2 clicks.


----------

